# Im allergic to my new rabbit but not my old one. Why?



## larryng (Feb 29, 2012)

I had my old rabbit, Bagel, for over three and a half years and I never had an allergic reaction.

I bought Bagel, spayed, at around the age of four months.

Bagel was a Lionhead dwarf.

My new bunny, Peanut, I bought at six weeks old.(intact)

I've had Peanut for a little over two weeks and had three severe allergic reaction to .

My allergic symptoms include coughing, weezing and runny nose.

I think I'm allergic to Peanut's dander.

If I stroking Peanut fur and if I'm breating while looking at Peanut, I get an allergic reaction.

If Peanut is on my lap and I'm stroking his fur and I'm looking at the ceiling, I will not have an allergic reaction.

Peanut is a mini holland lop.


----------



## kkiddle (Feb 29, 2012)

The only difference I can see is that your new bun is still intact. Maybe wait to get him neutered and see if it changes? It could also be from contact before you got him (meaning he came into contact with something that you're allergic with). Although it has been two weeks...hmm tough situation. I recommend waiting until you can neuter him and see if that does anything. 
Also, a lot of times you can get over the allergies. I'm severely allergic to hay, and with Cheeto living in my room, I had a hard time the first year or so, but my allergies have dissipated since then.
Good luck!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 29, 2012)

Was Bagel litterboxed trained? Is Peanut litterboxed trained? If Bagel was and Peanut isn't, there is your problem right there. Allergic reactions from rabbits are stemmed by the dander, urine and spit.
See if with help from what other people post/ed if you can figure it out. If this doesn't work, Google it. There's a good chance someone has a story very similar to yours just not exact breeds and names...
Hope this helps!
Jj


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 29, 2012)

If looking away from him eliminates the reaction, maybe so would putting on one of those disposable dust masks. You can get them at a hardware store.


----------



## larryng (Feb 29, 2012)

Bagel was four months old when I bought her.

Peanut is just two months old. Maybe younger bunnies have more dander.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

*larryng wrote: *


> Bagel was four months old when I bought her.
> 
> Peanut is just two months old. Maybe younger bunnies have more dander.



I don't know about that. I have had several young bunnies and had no ill affect regarding allergies. But I guess it's possible. Did you figure what Peanut is yet, girl or boy? What was Bagel, girl or boy? Or it could be just the bunny that has more dander. 

Don't know. Hope you find out. Make sure it's not a skin irritation of any kind that is causing dander. 

Wishing you luck. Please keep us advised. Curious to know why one was fine and another gives you an attack of allergies. 

K


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2012)

It's not unusual for increased sensitivity to an allergen to occur over time.


----------



## Courtney88 (Mar 1, 2012)

My mom had that same exact problem. We got Buttercup in April and she was fine, then when we got Snowball in December she started sneezing and complaining of itchy eyes, etc. She seems to be fine now (both rabbits were neutered in late December). They're both going through a shed right now, which I would assume would cause worse allergic reactions, so having them neutered might have helped.


----------



## eclairemom (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe it's the hay or litter if you are using different brands than before.


----------



## larryng (Mar 1, 2012)

To answer everyone's question.

1) Bagel was a girl. I don't know what Peanut is yet.

2) I'm using the same hay and litter.

3)Peanut and Bagel are both litter box trained

4)Peanut has no skin irritations.

5)@Pamnock there was only a two month gap after I lost Bagel and bought Peanut.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 2, 2012)

Have a read of this
http://www.cat-world.com.au/hypoallergenic-cats-do-they-exist
I know its about cats but the same reason why people are allergic to dogs and cats applies to bunnys. Better understanding what it is were allergic to will better help us eliminate or control the issue.


----------



## larryng (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Watermelons.

Read it.

The article said to have your cat spay/neutered.

I think this is my problem.

I think the problem will go away once I get Peanut fixed.

In the meantime, I will just be careful not to take deep breathes when I'm close to Peanut.

I can cuddle and pet Peanut , without allergy, if Im careful.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 2, 2012)

Wishing you luck with your allergies until Peanut is fixed and hoping that's what it is.

Unfortunately as you get older, your body tends to change and things that were OK before, might not be now. 

Can you get some allergy medicine in the mean time to help you out? 

K


----------



## larryng (Mar 2, 2012)

@ zrabbit.

Allergy meds make me feel strung out.

I just gotta be careful not to take deep breathes when Im close to Peanut.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 2, 2012)

*larryng wrote: *


> @ zrabbit.
> 
> Allergy meds make me feel strung out.
> 
> I just gotta be careful not to take deep breathes when Im close to Peanut.


@ larryng,

Sorry to hear. 

K


----------



## larryng (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay......Peanut is ten weeks today.

My theory to why Im allergic to Peanut but not to Bagel was that Peanut is alot younger than Bagel was.

Today , as I was petting Peanut, I purposely had my nose pointing at Peanut AND sniffing Peanut.

I did this for five minutes. No allergy.

I will try this agian later.

My guess is that as Peanut grows, his hair gets longer and more dense....so it's harder for the dander to become airborn.


----------



## larryng (Mar 9, 2012)

Just spent another five minutes trying to sex Peanut.

Was really close range with Peanut. No allergy.

Peanut looks like a girl because she has no penis or testicles.

Peanut is still younger so I will look again in a few weeks.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 10, 2012)

I;m glad to hear the allergic reaction is fading.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 11, 2012)

Truly glad to hear allergies are abating when you are around Peanut close range. 

K


----------

